# Fahrraddiebstahl in Gonsenheim



## mainz05er (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich bitte ortskundige mal die Augen aufzuhalten. Meiner Frau wurde gerade eben das Fahrrad gestohlen.
Um 10:30Uhr in Gonsenheim an der Breitestr vor der VR-Bank. Leider war es nicht angeschlossen, obwohl ich es zwar immer sage, aber wie es halt so ist....."ich war nur 1min weg", naja die Minute reicht leider.

Fahrrad: 
Lakes FSP 4000, alles XT bis auf die Kurbel.
AuffÃ¤llig, sofern dann noch vorhanden, ist die LED Lampe die vorne auf der Gabel montiert ist, und der rote Fahrrad Franz Aufkleber.
Sattel ist sehr tief, da meine Frau nur 1,53m groÃ ist, daher gehe ich von Kind/Jugendlicher als Dieb aus.
Rahmennummer: *04069340216*

Belohnung fÃ¼r das Auffinden des Bikes 50â¬, und mit dem Dieb 100â¬.


----------



## mainz05er (23. Oktober 2006)

War gerade auf der Bank und dort konnte ich mir die Bilder ansehen. Man sieht wie es da steht, nächstes Bild, Fahrrad weg, nächstes Bild, meine Frau kommt raus......(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boondox (23. Oktober 2006)

hey... 

ich wohn auf der breite str. ich werd die augen offenhalten... 

wolle mer hoffe das wieder auftaucht... 

mfg Thorsten


----------



## thto (25. Oktober 2006)

gut werde es mir merken


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2006)

werd die augen offen halten.
leider verkauft der fahrrad franz diese bikes ja wie andere brötchen,
erkennen wird daher schwer...


----------



## trekkinger (27. Oktober 2006)

Isch gugg auch ma uff de annern Rheinseit.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (28. Oktober 2006)

...und ich helf trekkinger dabei!


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. Oktober 2006)

Werd darauf achten...

Drücke die Daumen das der Dieb gefunden wird.


----------



## mainz05er (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich Danke Euch 



> leider verkauft der fahrrad franz diese bikes ja wie andere brötchen,
> erkennen wird daher schwer...



Das ist wohl wahr, aber ich setze meine Hoffnung darauf, das es sich bei dem Dieb um einen Jugendlichen handelt, der sich da weniger Gedanken drüber macht, wie er das Bike "unkenntlich" machen kann.

Die LED Lampe vorne ist, mit Kabelbinder an der Gabel befestigt, und da bleiben sicherlich abdrücke wenn man diese entfernt.
Auf der anderen Rahmenseite(leider kein Bild) ist ein deutlich sichtbarer Kratzer auf dem dicken Rohr.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung auf alle Fälle nicht auf


----------



## babbel net (30. Oktober 2006)

wer sonen schrott klaut ist selbst schuld


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (30. Oktober 2006)

@BABBEL NET
Ich denke, daß ich im Namen aller hier spreche: 

Solche Kommentare kannst Du Dir echt schenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (30. Oktober 2006)

babbel net schrieb:


> wer sonen schrott klaut ist selbst schuld





Jeder so wie er kann, manch einer sieht halt keinen Sinn soviel Geld in ein Bike zu stecken.

Ich sag nur, wer sein Fahrrad nicht ankettet, ist selber schuld. Würde nie eines meiner Bikes unangeleint stehen lassen.

Außer bei den Ausfahrten, bevor meins da gestohlen wird, sind erst mal einpaar andere weg.


----------

